# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Enquête: alcohol en de hersenen

## jefvk

Wij zijn jef, joppe en sander en wij zijn leerlingen van het 5de jaar wetenschappen in het Heilighartcollege Heist op den Berg. Voor het seminarie-uur hebben wij de opdracht gekregen een enquête op te stellen om de problemen van alcohol op de hersenen te kunnen weergeven. Hieronder vindt u een vragenlijst die u mag invullen en wij zouden het zeer hard appreciëren mocht dit op een serieuze manier gebeuren. Dit gebeurt ook strikt anoniem.
Alvast bedankt voor uw medewerking!

http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=172210

nogmaals: U bent tot niets verplicht en het onderzoek gebeurt strikt anoniem. De antwoorden worden enkel voor ons project gebruikt.

----------

